# Anyone Know How To Run A Fagore 20i-t Dro



## malmac (Nov 14, 2016)

Got a new lathe great. Wanted a dro - excellent.
Lathe supplied with a Fagor 20i-T dro - sounds good.

Well I have the instruction manual - yes it is some help - but lots of gaps.

Anyone on the forum able to give me a hand to understand things like "Home search mode" and then how to do it and know that it has been done. That blinking "r" never seems to transform into a static "r  on".

I quote from page 9 of the manual.
" The axis displays blink showing "r" if the axis has not been homed or "r on" if it has been homed."

Have followed the instructions in the book but there is some information left out because I never get to the "r on" displayed on the read out. And that is just one of the frustrations with the instruction manual.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Mal


----------



## malmac (Nov 14, 2016)

OK made a small amount of progress. Seem to have sorted out the home search - well I don't know, what I don't know but did get the "r on" flashing with "0.000"
Still confused about the fact when I turn the machine off and then come back to it - the home search still shows a flashing "r" and it is not until you seem to go through the process again that the "r on" comes up. Though to be fair the absolute scale still seemed to be referencing from the so called "home" position. More tinkering required to make sure I get consistent results when working.

My next problem for anyone who can help is to get my head around the parameter set up process. I am afraid of stuffing up the settings by doing something wrong - so not keen to launch into this one and just mess with things I don't understand.

Any advice on how to check what the parameters are set at and how to reliably change them if required would be much appreciated.


Mal


----------



## malmac (Nov 16, 2016)

Here are the notes I made on doing the home search - hope this helps someone who, like me, is new to using their Fagor DRO.

Mal

PS _ I see that the notes are basically impossible to read - if you want a copy PM me and I will email you a PDF version.


----------

